

Marc Andreessen's theory of the bubble in bubble-spotting - deepblueocean
http://www.vox.com/2014/5/8/5691670/Marc-Andreessen-theory-of-the-bubble-in-bubble-spotting

======
jqm
I remember similar lines from the real estate sector around 2006.

Not that I know if tech is in a bubble or not, but there does appear some
overvaluation and a bit of irrational exuberance. No offense Marc, but you are
not exactly an unbiased observer.

